# HIntergrunddesign



## Sk3l3tor (24. Januar 2005)

Hi ich habe dieses Bild und würde gerne einen passenden Hintergrund haben. Hatte schon an verschiedene Fotos gedacht, aber hab keine Ahnung wie ich das machen solll... Das was ich gemacht hatte, sah alles sch***** aus.

Danke für Hilfe


----------



## Woogy (29. Januar 2005)

Hi,

 was kannst Du nicht machen ? ein Hintergrundbild einfügen ?
 welches oder welche Programme stehen Dir zur Verfügung ?
 Was willst Du mit diesem Bild aussagen - wie lautet die Botschaft ?
 Ist die Message klar, dann macht auch der Gedanke nach einem Hintergrundbild Sinn. Ich erkenne nicht unbedingt um was es sich drehen soll.
 Eine Zeichnung und ein Foto in einem Bild zu kombinieren, wird nicht einfach sein, bleib doch einem Stil Treu und erstelle auch einen Hintergrund mit gleichen Werkzeugen / Materialien, oder nehme ein Foto und verstelle es mittels eines Filters, z.B. Comicfilter oder einer Unscharfmaske usw. und passe es dann ein.

 Viel Spass noch.

 LG
 Woogy


----------

